# Oil for a lathe headstock & apron



## Philipintexas

Tried to search but no luck. My lathe doesn't have any recomendation for oil in the headstock & apron. What do you'all use?
I have a 12 x 36 made in Taiwan.

I thought they used commonly available oil, but I found a recomendation of MOBIL DTE, or TELLUS-220. Now to find a source??


----------



## SmithDoor

Need more info on your lathe

Dave




Philipintexas said:


> Tried to search but no luck. My lathe doesn't have any recomendation for oil in the headstock & apron. What do you'all use?


----------



## n4zou

More information is required. What type of headstock does you lathe have? Is it a Gearhead or just two bearings on the spindle? If it's a gearhead lathe use ISO 32 (or 10wt non-detergent) oil in the gear box. The apron should be filled with ISO 68 (or 30wt non-detergent) oil.  If you have a spindle with two tapered (Timken) bearings with a belt drive system you should use light machine oil in the bearings. This oil is difficult to find in less than 5 gallon pails. I found that air tool and air compressor oil is the same light machine oil and can be found in pint and quart sizes. 5 gallons of light machine oil to be used as spindle oil would last several life times for the average home hobbyist.


----------



## rodw

Philipintexas said:


> Tried to search but no luck. My lathe doesn't have any recomendation for oil in the headstock & apron. What do you'all use?
> I have a 12 x 36 made in Taiwan.
> 
> I thought they used commonly available oil, but I found a recomendation of MOBIL DTE, or TELLUS-220. Now to find a source??



Your lathe will have tapered bearings for sure. You are on the right track. You need to look for hydraulic oil which is what those oils are. And yes , you'll have to buy a gallon of it. Then you can afford to be liberal with it!

My machinery supplier sold it so I got it there, otherwise try a farm or industrial  supply outlet.


----------



## chipenter

I use Jack oil iso 32 in half Litre bottles to a gallon  from a motor factors , or a farm supplies for hydrolic oil .


----------



## Herbiev

I got heaps of chainsaw bar oil so I use that. Seems to work great on my Chinese 12x36. I am not reccomending it if you have a lathe that specifies a particular oil


----------



## Antman

Over at Practical Machinist the experts like to say any oil is better than no oil.
Ant


----------



## Propforward

Well, for what it's worth my Grizzly chinese lathe manual specifies ISO 68 gear / hydraulic oil. I have to believe that for a home machine user, who's machine tools are not being run constantly (even if you are using them a LOT), you should be fine using either ISO32 or ISO 68. The key here (he said pretending to be knowledgeable) is using a non detergent oil, as those detergents can be harmful in this kind of system. As it happens, I have been using sae 30 oil for some time, because that's all I had available, and some oil is better than no oil. My lathe is a simple taper roller spindle bearing set up, with belt drive and back gear.

However, since you started this thread, and reminded me to get off my backside and source the right fluid, I have done so.

As for source, you can get ISO 68 hydraulic oil at amazon.com - four gallons at 12 bucks a gallon. Free shipping if you're in their prime thingy (which I am), so I just bought some, and I don't see myself running out for quite some time. Think I'll drain all the various oils out of my lathe this weekend. I found ISO 32 at home depot in 1 gallon jugs at about 14 dollars a gallon too.


----------



## GWRdriver

Propforward said:


> Well, for what it's worth . . . you should be fine using either ISO32 or ISO 68.


I agree, you should be very fine using an ISO-68.  My geared head lathe (British  ca.1980) specified an ISO-68 for the headstock and ISO-220 for the QC  gearbox and leadscrew drive.  All other lubrication points called for ISO-68.  What I discovered in the bargain was the  ISO-68 made a superb all-around machine tool and workshop lubricant, including as a  way oil.  And it was particularly good as a way oil.  I've been using it for 30 years and haven't  found anything better for the money.  Chain saw bar oil is the dregs off  the tankers and pipelines and should never be on anything but a  chainsaw.  That came to me directly from a Chevron product engineer in a  conversation about steam oils (and the folks who were saying Awww . . . it's the same stuff.)


----------



## Tin Falcon

Tellus is a shell product.  Like others have said easy to find in five gallon buckets but not in small containers. It is basically a hydraulic oil but also uses in machine tools. 
I use Mobil Velocolite for  my south bend as spindle oil and vacra 2 for the ways etc.  both available in one gallon containers from MSC or enco. 

Tin


----------



## Propforward

GWRdriver said:


> What I discovered in the bargain was the ISO-68 made a superb all-around machine tool and workshop lubricant, including as a way oil. And it was particularly good as a way oil. I've been using it for 30 years and haven't found anything better for the money.


 

This is good to know - as I have 4 gallons of it on the way! ;D


----------



## lensman57

Philipintexas said:


> Tried to search but no luck. My lathe doesn't have any recomendation for oil in the headstock & apron. What do you'all use?
> I have a 12 x 36 made in Taiwan.
> 
> I thought they used commonly available oil, but I found a recomendation of MOBIL DTE, or TELLUS-220. Now to find a source??


 
Hi,

Use iso 32 none detergent for the  gear train and lead screw, use iso 68 for the ways and tailstock barel. These are tried and tested oils used by people like Myford, Colchester and the rest. Other oils will work too but the above ones are standard stuff.

Regards,

A.G


----------



## dalem9

Hi All I use chain saw bar oil to under coat my truck .Works great here in Michigan . Dale


----------



## rdhem2

Have to agree.  Around here chainsaw bar oil is the crud drained out of the CAT.    MSC for one, Grainger another, can supply a lot of different lubricants.  The bulk petroleum supplier in your town has or can get most anything you want.  Just take him some info.    Thm:


----------



## rodw

Don't think I would like to use chainsaw cutter bar oil. It's very different to hydraulic oils as it is sticky so it does not spin off. I will say these days I do use the right oil on my chainsaw as well as my lathe. In the past good old engine oil was used on cutter bars  Oops!


----------

